# Arrowheads I found last year in Kentucky



## shawn mills (Dec 25, 2008)

Just thought I would post some points I found while Turkey hunting on my lease in Christian county Ky. last year. I found all of these in about an hour on a fresh plowed hill overlooking a long bottom. I was hunting with world champion caller and call maker Preston Pittman. He's an arrowhead nut too. We stopped callin and started picking up points! Preston found about as many as I did. You just gotta love a morning like that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice! A couple of those have some nice oblique flakin` on them.


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 25, 2008)

I like that flaking too! Nice Finds! Must have been a fun morning.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 26, 2008)

man those are nice.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 27, 2008)

Shawn looks like yall had a good time.  Next time I  go up I will have to start paying more attention.  Congrats on a good time, Chuck


----------



## Big Kuntry (Dec 27, 2008)

Boy, Ole Harold Knight would love to know where you guys were. He loves arrow head and things like that. Great deal dude. Preston P. is one Heckuva Caller-and Man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2008)

Big Kuntry said:


> Boy, Ole Harold Knight would love to know where you guys were. He loves arrow head and things like that. Great deal dude. Preston P. is one Heckuva Caller-and Man.




Harold has one of my obsidian knives, along with a buckskin neck sheath that I made.


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 27, 2008)

That is some nice oblique flaking on those points. Real nice find for sure.
Ken


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 31, 2008)

Shawn >> that sounds like a great way to spend a day. Turkey hunting and arrowhead lookin. Thanks for posting.


----------

